# Occasional painkillers before a ride... bad idea?



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

Just wondering... I sometimes find myself sore and achey after a long day at work where I've been on my feet for 14 hours, and if I'm riding the next morning when I wake up I may pop 2 excedrin tablets half an hour before my ride. I'm not a racer, but I was wondering if over the counter painkillers like excedrin have any detrimental affects on my performance? I should also say that my aches aren't the sort of thing that I shouldn't be riding through like a sharp pain in my knee or something, just sore feet and tense shoulders ect.


----------



## Cbookman (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd avoid it, but if that is not possible then stay very well hydrated.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

Some riders in my club pop pain-killers before long rides. They seem to be fine. I agree with Bookman...please make sure that you stay well hydrated.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it would actually have a beneficial effect on performance - its ingredients (acetaminophen) has been shown to improve cycling performance in controlled studies, same with caffeine. Liver toxicity is an issue, but not exacerbated by physical activity as far as I know...


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I have often had the same question. I will sometimes take Aleve because I can feel my hip bursitis begin to flare up before a ride..
I have heard the same thing about acetaminophen, but don't know about naproxen.


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

There was a discussion on this on the MTBR website a while back. I have never had issues with it, but it seems like many others had experienced many very bad reactions. Looks like it was mostly due to slight dehydration and liver toxicity. I would be pretty careful with this! My liver is already very stressed.

Also, I seem to remember seeing a study that concluded that taking pain killers during training reduced the effectiveness of the training. Maybe someone else has seen this study and can post a link.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I know a lot of people that take a couple Advil before a race because it helps block some of the pain during hard efforts.

I've also see people take them before long rides to help with pain after the ride...sort of preventative medicine. 

I suppose in the end it would depend on the frequency you are taking them. If it's every day, I'd say no. If it's once or twice a week...it probably won't be a problem.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

Poor idea:

Phys Ed: Does Ibuprofen Help or Hurt During Exercise? - NYTimes.com


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't think it's a big deal if it's only occasional. But I'd consider a different drug. Excedrin contains aspirin (in addition to acetaminophen and caffeine). Unless you need it because of a heart risk or similar, I don't like to take a blood thinner (interferes with coagulation) before an activity that might lead to an accident and bleeding. Ibuprophen works well for minor aches for me, and it's got anti-inflammatory properties, unlike acetaminophen. The caffeine, I'd rather take in better-tasting form (a doppio espresso does a lot for the attitude).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I don't think it's harmful, but I question why you'd need them. If it's joint pain, have your fit looked at. If it's muscle pain, maybe eat/drink a little better before, during, and after.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

There's a big difference between acetaminophen and ibuprofen. acetaminophen acts in the brain; ibuprofen acts peripherally. By reducing the perception of pain, athletes are able to exercise at a greater intensity - this has been shown in controlled studies.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

stevesbike said:


> There's a big difference between acetaminophen and ibuprofen. acetaminophen acts in the brain; ibuprofen acts peripherally. By reducing the perception of pain, athletes are able to exercise at a greater intensity - this has been shown in controlled studies.


Can you post the link or name and author of the study(ies)?

thanks!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

sdeeer said:


> Can you post the link or name and author of the study(ies)?
> 
> thanks!


sure, here it is: it's from Andrew Jones's group (of beetroot juice/nitrate fame)

Mauger, Alexis R, Andrew M Jones, and Craig A Williams. "Influence of acetaminophen on performance during time trial cycling." Journal of applied physiology 108.1 (2010):98-104.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

Are taking these over the counters legal when racing?


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

shawndoggy said:


> Poor idea:
> 
> Phys Ed: Does Ibuprofen Help or Hurt During Exercise? - NYTimes.com


I was going to post the same reference. I never take pain killers unless it's something like a shoulder injury hampering my sleep. And then, only for a few days.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Dan333sp said:


> Just wondering... I sometimes find myself sore and achey after a long day at work where I've been on my feet for 14 hours, and if I'm riding the next morning when I wake up I may pop 2 excedrin tablets half an hour before my ride. I'm not a racer, but I was wondering if over the counter painkillers like excedrin have any detrimental affects on my performance? I should also say that my aches aren't the sort of thing that I shouldn't be riding through like a sharp pain in my knee or something, just sore feet and tense shoulders ect.


I'm happy not to have to do those anymore, but I used to.

There's some stuff you can do to help reduce the wear on your body. Do core work in the morning. Pay attention to how you're standing at work. Stretch during breaks. Maybe before bed. I sometimes put a pillow under my knees when I lie down, and that helps too.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

Ironic that I mentioned I wasn't riding through any sharp pains in my knee, and then on my 50 mile ride today I get a... sharp pain under my left knee 40 miles in. Jinxed myself, looks like I need to do some more stretching and think about a real fitting for the first time.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Sloburu said:


> Are taking these over the counters legal when racing?


Most aren't, but a few fall into that category. At the lower levels, there is virtually no testing. 



Dan333sp said:


> Ironic that I mentioned I wasn't riding through any sharp pains in my knee, and then on my 50 mile ride today I get a... sharp pain under my left knee 40 miles in. Jinxed myself, looks like I need to do some more stretching and think about a real fitting for the first time.


If it's for joint pain, fix the cause.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Terex said:


> I was going to post the same reference. I never take pain killers unless it's something like a shoulder injury hampering my sleep. And then, only for a few days.


So if the OP is doing a 100 mile run, the study referenced would help to prevent mild kidney dysfunction. What about when they are doing non-ultramarathon events?


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

You can use white willow bark.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

The only thing I'd add here is taking the meds with a little food. I had a student who gave himself pretty awful ulcers by taking Ibuprofin before going for a run. The issue was he did it consistently, and never with food. He'd pop the pills, run for two hours, then have a coffee and bagel. The combination of an unprotected stomach hit with Ibuprofin followed by highly acidic coffee did him in. Terrible shame. He should have just had a banana.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

only before mountain biking...and on the days where my left knee is acting up in the morning... but I use alleve (generic)


----------



## naare0602 (Jul 10, 2009)

Check out pubmed. It is a database where all published research articles are posted.Most of the time you have to pay to see the articles if you arent affiliated with a University but you can get most of the information from the abstracts. I would trust pubmed over a NY times article.


----------



## speed metal (Feb 8, 2007)

I was hoping the thread was about narcotics.  bummer


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

stevesbike said:


> it would actually have a beneficial effect on performance - its ingredients (acetaminophen) has been shown to improve cycling performance in controlled studies, same with caffeine. Liver toxicity is an issue, but not exacerbated by physical activity as far as I know...


Here's the big 3. Acetaminophen, Aspirin, AND Caff! I wouldn't do it if you're not injured though, but I have been with my hamstring pain that is killing me sitting down. If you're taking it because you're excercising, you're misusing it IMO.


----------



## T-Baker (Dec 21, 2011)

I take a couple advil before a long ride.


----------

